# Winter Transformations, Beautiful Before and After Seasonal Photos



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2016)

More before and after photo comparisons HERE. 

Michigan, USA







New York, USA


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 14, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2016)

I thought so too Hoot, if you click on "HERE", you can see more pictures than shown on that first page, on the bottom, click 'see 10 more'....I think you can do that twice.  I love the four seasons, can you tell I'm a little excited about winter?


----------

